# grafik programm AUSSER GIMP!

## _hephaistos_

halloa,

ich suche ein "schlichtes" graphikprogramm, das einiges kann - ausser GIMP und sodipodi.

ungefähr, wie FireWorks... -> einfach zu bedienen & trotzdem SEHR umfangreich.

weiß da jemand was? auch google sagt nicht wirklich viel  :Sad: 

danke

----------

## Little Nemo

FireWorks kenne ich nicht. Lange Jahre vor gimp gab es mal eine Software namens xv, die aber Lizenzprobleme hatte. Gern benutze ich ImageMagick, vor allem das convert-Tool auf der Kommandozeile, aber ich weiß natürlich nicht, was Du eigentlich brauchst.

----------

## _hephaistos_

naja, ich möchte einfache sachen mit schriften machen können (effekte, schriftarten, formen)

dazu simple formen, wie zB quadrat, kreis etc sollten einfach erstellbar sein.

das ganze halbwegs übersichtlich aufgebaut -> ich zB finde gimp nicht übersichtlich... aber wahrscheinlich bin ich diese Art von Programm nicht gewohnt...

einfach & effektiv soll es sein  :Smile: ....

----------

## ralph

http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=11082

Meinst du sowas?

P.S.: Brüllen ist extrem unhöflich und solche Themen wurden bestimmt schon tausend mal im Forum behandelt, weshalb suchen eine gute Idee ist.

Belehrende Grüße

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *ralph wrote:*   

> Meinst du sowas?

 

ja, so in die Richtung - ich seh mir das mal an. danke

 *Quote:*   

> weshalb suchen eine gute Idee ist.

 

ja, da bin ich auf so schrott Programme wie sodipodi gekommen....

dachte nur, dass es hier Designer gibt, die unter Linux designen...

sorry - hab wohl die falschen Leute erwischt  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## ralph

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dachte nur, dass es hier Designer gibt, die unter Linux designen...
> 
> sorry - hab wohl die falschen Leute erwischt 
> ...

 

Mag sein, aber ich fürchte, die Leute sind dann auch in der Lage mit sowas wie gimp, sodipodi, oder inkscape umzugehen.

Väterliche Grüße

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *ralph wrote:*   

> ....oder inkscape...

 

sei mir wirklich nicht böse - aber warum hast das nicht schon vorher erwähnt? bzw. als letzte Option? das sieht mich ja verdammt gut an  :Smile: 

das werd ich gleich mal ausprobieren!!!

super

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> dachte nur, dass es hier Designer gibt, die unter Linux designen...
> 
> sorry - hab wohl die falschen Leute erwischt

 

obwohl das hart klingt, aber ein "echter designer" hat auch

wohl eher einen mac vor sich und keinen pc.

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

ja, aber es muss doch alternativen für linux geben oder?

sonsts gibts ja auch überall super progs mit 100 alternativen zu jedem programm  :Smile: 

aber gimp is halt überhaupt nicht meins.

ciao

----------

## Lenz

Wenn gimp nicht deins ist, dann vielleicht gimp2 ^^

----------

## sarahb523

wenn du vektor grafik progs suchst dann ist karbon14 (aus koffice) auch nicht übel. Wenn es mehr in Richtung Layout (DTP) gehen soll kann ich scribus empfehlen. Ein einfaches pixel-grafik Prog ist auch Kolourpaint.

----------

## _hephaistos_

@sarahb523: super -> danke für deine verweise (so hab ich mir das vorgestellt)  :Smile:  werd gleich mal diese 2 ausprobieren...

super

----------

## Lenz

Ich benutze oft auch xfig (wegen dem Latexexport)... Ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aber taugt.

----------

## ralph

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

>  *ralph wrote:*   ....oder inkscape... 
> 
> sei mir wirklich nicht böse - aber warum hast das nicht schon vorher erwähnt? bzw. als letzte Option? das sieht mich ja verdammt gut an 
> 
> das werd ich gleich mal ausprobieren!!!
> ...

 

Keine Angst, ich bin dir nicht böse, aber zum einen habe ich es ja erwähnt und zum anderen dachte ich mir, dass es dir sowieso nicht gefällt, da es ja ein fork von sodipodi ist afaik.

Richtigstellende Grüße

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *ralph wrote:*   

> Keine Angst, ich bin dir nicht böse

 

gut  :Smile: 

aber dieses inkscape taugt mir eigentlich wirklich recht gut...  (habs nur kurz ausprobiert...)

ciao

----------

## Gekko

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   dachte nur, dass es hier Designer gibt, die unter Linux designen...
> 
> sorry - hab wohl die falschen Leute erwischt 
> 
> obwohl das hart klingt, aber ein "echter designer" hat auch
> ...

 

Echt?  :Rolling Eyes: 

Der einzige Vorteil den ich im MAC sehe ist die Möglichkeit mit den Kisten bei anderen zu prahlen.

OK - das Mac OSX ist ja schon fein, aber die ganzen professionellen Programme die es so gibt gibts auch alle für den PC. Schön sind die MAC Kisten, und zwar schön teuer......

Warst Du schon in Lithos, Posts oder bei Grafikern im Betrieb??

----------

## mo-ca

@Gekko *Quote:*   

>  [Der einzige Vorteil den ich im MAC sehe ist die Möglichkeit mit den Kisten bei anderen zu prahlen. 
> 
> OK - das Mac OSX ist ja schon fein, aber die ganzen professionellen Programme die es so gibt gibts auch alle für den PC. Schön sind die MAC Kisten, und zwar schön teuer......] 

 leicht veraltet, oder? ich will jetzt hier keinen zwist zwischen pc und mac-usern anzetteln, aber ein mac is zwar in der anschaffung teuer, aber bei einem pc investiert man halt mal fix 2 stunden um irgendwas einzurichten. beim mac druff und gut, geht. DA sollte man mal ansetzen!

@autordesthreads: es gibt auch die mglkeit photoshop zu emulieren (crossover office ist dabei dein freund), falls du damit schon eingearbeitet bist

----------

## _hephaistos_

@mo-ca: hab eh keinen photoshop  :Smile:  und crossover kostet ja was .(

@MACGEGNER: ein mac ist zwar teurer in der Anschaffung, aber anscheinend hält die Hardware durchschnittlich LÄNGER, als die von einem PC....

ciao

----------

## sarahb523

 *mo-ca wrote:*   

> @Gekko *Quote:*    [Der einzige Vorteil den ich im MAC sehe ist die Möglichkeit mit den Kisten bei anderen zu prahlen. 
> 
> OK - das Mac OSX ist ja schon fein, aber die ganzen professionellen Programme die es so gibt gibts auch alle für den PC. Schön sind die MAC Kisten, und zwar schön teuer......]  leicht veraltet, oder? ich will jetzt hier keinen zwist zwischen pc und mac-usern anzetteln, aber ein mac is zwar in der anschaffung teuer, aber bei einem pc investiert man halt mal fix 2 stunden um irgendwas einzurichten. beim mac druff und gut, geht. DA sollte man mal ansetzen!
> 
> @autordesthreads: es gibt auch die mglkeit photoshop zu emulieren (crossover office ist dabei dein freund), falls du damit schon eingearbeitet bist

 

oder vmware+win98 drauf und schon gehts wie unter win

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> Warst Du schon in Lithos, Posts oder bei Grafikern im Betrieb??

 

mediengestalter-ausbildung für printmedien/design.

bei einer umfrage in der damaligen klasse hatten 22 von 24

einen mac am arbeitsplatz. allein das colormanagement, die fontverwaltung 

(besonders im vordruck wichtig) etc. sind auf 'nem mac 1a,

auf 'nem pc dagegen ein witz.

geh am besten mal in eine werbeagentur und guck, was die da an geräten 

stehen haben. meistens haben die in so einem laden nur macs und 

zusätzlich genau einen pc (genau, das wäre dann der server).

----------

## spitzwegerich

Zur Apple Hardware: Ich habe seit einem knappen Jahr ein iBook, weil es mit Abstand das *billigste* war, das meinen Kriterien (klein, leise, lange Laufzeit, robust) entsprach. Und ich würde es wieder nehmen, glaube ich.

----------

## Little Nemo

 *spitzwegerich wrote:*   

> Zur Apple Hardware: Ich habe seit einem knappen Jahr ein iBook, weil es mit Abstand das *billigste* war, das meinen Kriterien (klein, leise, lange Laufzeit, robust) entsprach.

 

Mit Gentoo? Falls ja, werden Stromsparfunktionen unterstützt? Oder ist OS X ohnehin Unix-ähnlich genug, und man kann sich Gentoo schenken?

----------

## spitzwegerich

 *Quote:*   

> Mit Gentoo? Falls ja, werden Stromsparfunktionen unterstützt?

 Ich habe ein G3-iBook und die Hardware-Funktionen werden, sollte ich da jetzt nichts unwichtiges übersehen, komplett von Linux unterstützt. Beim neueren G4 ist das leider noch nicht der Fall, z.B. gibts noch keinen Linux-Treiber für die Funk-Lan Karte. 

Die Stromsparfunktionen des G3 beschränken sich auf Display-Dimmen und einschläfern, und das klappt mit Linux alles ganz gut.

 *Quote:*   

> Oder ist OS X ohnehin Unix-ähnlich genug, und man kann sich Gentoo schenken?

 Andersrum: Gentoo ist Unix-ähnlich genug, und man kann sich OS X schenken. Oder anderen versteigern. Damit hab ich nochmal 120 Euro rausbekommen.

----------

## magec

um passable design- und graphikarbeiten zu machen braucht man nur das know-how und einen pc oder mac. wenn man aber extrem gute arbeit machen will, die z.b. zu allem kompatibel ist, braucht man nen mac und nen pc. da kommt man nicht drum rum. mit nem mac bist halt immens schnell und hast im grunde alles drauf, aber man ist am ende zu sehr von ibm und den unterstellten entwicklerfirmen abhängig was software anbelangt, wohingegen die palette für pc software etwas breiter is - auch im hi-q bereich. und man muss einfach zugeben dass windows in der hinsicht besser geeignet ist als das ein unix-os je sein wird. dafür is mir gentoo in sachen entwicklung natürlich viel lieber   :Smile: 

btw graphic software: ich hab unter gentoo auch das gesamte corel studio zum laufen gebracht, das erfüllt die meisten zwecke.

viel spass beim malen !   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ralph

 *magec wrote:*   

> um passable design- und graphikarbeiten zu machen braucht man nur das know-how und einen pc oder mac. 
> 
> 

 

Ah so, dass werde ich den mac heinis von grafikern mal verklickern.

 *magec wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wenn man aber extrem gute arbeit machen will, die z.b. zu allem kompatibel ist, braucht man nen mac und nen pc. da kommt man nicht drum rum.
> 
> 

 

Ja, habe ich selber schon erlebt. Früher, auf dem mac nur passabel, aber als sie dann auch einen PC ihr eigenen nannten, Picaso.

Immer wieder beeindruckend.

 *magec wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mit nem mac bist halt immens schnell und hast im grunde alles drauf, aber man ist am ende zu sehr von ibm und den unterstellten entwicklerfirmen abhängig was software anbelangt,
> 
> 

 

 :Shocked: 

Wow! Krieg ich was ab von dem Zeug? Das muß gut sein.

Na, mit der Neuigkeit werde ich mich mal an Adobe wenden.

 *magec wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  wohingegen die palette für pc software etwas breiter is - auch im hi-q bereich. und man muss einfach zugeben dass windows in der hinsicht besser geeignet ist als das ein unix-os je sein wird. dafür is mir gentoo in sachen entwicklung natürlich viel lieber  
> 
> 

 

Warum sollten man etwas zugeben, was so offensichtlich Unsinn und noch nicht einmal argumentativ begründet ist?

 *magec wrote:*   

> 
> 
> btw graphic software: ich hab unter gentoo auch das gesamte corel studio zum laufen gebracht, das erfüllt die meisten zwecke.
> 
> viel spass beim malen !  

 

Ja, viel Spaß beim trollen!

Dummtrollgenervte Grüße

----------

## mo-ca

 *Quote:*   

> Ah so, dass werde ich den mac heinis von grafikern mal verklickern. 

  is so, denn der ie unter macos 9.2 zeigt alles anders an, als unter win2k. [ich arbeite in ner firma für onlinekommunikation, daher weiß ich das]

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wow! Krieg ich was ab von dem Zeug? Das muß gut sein.
> 
> Na, mit der Neuigkeit werde ich mich mal an Adobe wenden. 

 fang ja nicht so an, denn:

1) Mac != Adobe

2) Mac == Apple [schau mal bei google, stimmt wirklich]

3) Photoshop == Adobe

4) Dein kraut scheint auch nicht schlecht zu sein

für pcs gibts mehr sw, aber ist das nun so der vorteil ? selbst unter gentoo nehme ich selten irgendwelche tools, sondern die, wo ich weiß, dass die genau das machen, was ich brauche und will, nix telefon etc. [da wird der mac auch immer komischer ... ]

 *Quote:*   

> Ja, viel Spaß beim trollen!
> 
> Dummtrollgenervte Grüße

  viel spaß aufm mond. klar, corel ist vllt in deinen augen nicht so doll, aber ein recht mächtiges tool, WENN man damit umgehen kann.

just my 2 cents

----------

## ralph

 *mo-ca wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Ah so, dass werde ich den mac heinis von grafikern mal verklickern.   is so, denn der ie unter macos 9.2 zeigt alles anders an, als unter win2k. [ich arbeite in ner firma für onlinekommunikation, daher weiß ich das]
> 
> 

 

Ach, und deshalb malt man dann mit Windows bessere Bildchen?

 *mo-ca wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Wow! Krieg ich was ab von dem Zeug? Das muß gut sein.
> 
> Na, mit der Neuigkeit werde ich mich mal an Adobe wenden.  fang ja nicht so an, denn:
> ...

 

Von dem Kraut kannst du gerne etwas haben. Das heisst denken und verstehen. Das solltest du dir reinziehen, bevor du versuchst zu beleidigen, denn das geht halt sonst, wie in deinem Fall, in die Hose.

Also, lies was ich geschrieben habe, gehe in dich und denke darüber nach, warum deine Antwort nicht gerade für großes Leseverständnis und geistige Brillanz spricht.

 *mo-ca wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Ja, viel Spaß beim trollen!
> 
> Dummtrollgenervte Grüße  viel spaß aufm mond. klar, corel ist vllt in deinen augen nicht so doll, aber ein recht mächtiges tool, WENN man damit umgehen kann.
> 
> just my 2 cents

 

Ja, irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl mich schon auf dem Mond zu befinden, zumindest aber stehe ich im Wald. Wo um Himmels Willen habe ich mich denn zu corel geäußert?

centszurückgebende Grüße

----------

## mo-ca

mmh ok, das erste zitat war das falsche (wie kommt das da nur rein) und sollte eigentlich folgendes von magec werden:  *Quote:*   

> wenn man aber extrem gute arbeit machen will, die z.b. zu allem kompatibel ist, braucht man nen mac und nen pc. da kommt man nicht drum rum. 

 

was du mit dem rest hast, verstehe ich nicht, denn der fehler lag auf deiner seite. klar magec hatte sich in seinem satz  *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mit nem mac bist halt immens schnell und hast im grunde alles drauf, aber man ist am ende zu sehr von ibm und den unterstellten entwicklerfirmen abhängig was software anbelangt, 

  verschrieben, aber wenn du ein wenig logik im hirn hast, dann merkst das. 

das mit unterstellt heißt nicht, dass die dazugehören, sondern, dass die für ein projekt unter schirmherrschaft arbeiten. so macht die industrie das nunmal .. sogar microsoft lässt nur die treiber von firmen, die direkt mit ihnen zusammenarbeiten, zertifizieren.

----------

## Little Nemo

Komisch, dass man solche Töne wie in diesem Thread immer nur im Forum "German" zu hören kriegt. Auf Englisch geht es irgendwie friedlicher.

----------

## ralph

 *mo-ca wrote:*   

> 
> 
> was du mit dem rest hast, verstehe ich nicht, denn der fehler lag auf deiner seite. klar magec hatte sich in seinem satz  *Quote:*   
> 
> mit nem mac bist halt immens schnell und hast im grunde alles drauf, aber man ist am ende zu sehr von ibm und den unterstellten entwicklerfirmen abhängig was software anbelangt,   verschrieben, aber wenn du ein wenig logik im hirn hast, dann merkst das. 
> ...

 

Hm, und genau auf diesen Unsinn habe ich reagiert, aber das scheinst du immer noch nicht begriffen zu haben.

Herrschmeißhirnheruntererflehende Grüße

----------

## Lenz

Ih... was ist denn hier los...

Es sollte doch klar sein, dass es die gleiche Grafiksoftware (Adobe Photoshop etc.) sowohl auf dem "Apple" (ich sag jetzt lieber nicht Mac, sonst wird man noch geblamed), als auch unter Windows verfügbar ist. Auf beiden Rechnerarchitekturen kann man damit gut arbeiten. Alles andere ist blabla...

Ich hab eigentlich nichts gegen Apple (außer der Tatsache, dass wir jetzt auch noch ein Hardwaremonopol hätten, wenn die das Rennen gemacht hätten), aber das Apple zur Grafikbearbeitung besser als x86 ist, ist ein Argument sowas von gestern, das ist kaum zu überbieten...

So, und ich würde sagen hiermit mal wieder BtT (Back-to-Topic).

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

>  is so, denn der ie unter macos 9.2 zeigt alles anders an, als unter win2k. [ich arbeite in ner firma für onlinekommunikation, daher weiß ich das]

 

dem stimme ich auf jeden fall bei, aber mal im ernst, wer benutzt

denn ein ms-produkt aufm mac *vogelzeig*  :Wink: 

und nochwas:

onlinemedien (webseiten usw.) würde ich auch nicht auf einem mac erstellen,

im printbereich dagegen (alles, was mit grafikdruck zu tun hat) ist ein mac (bis heute) unersetzlich.

noch ein letzter trollkommentar:

die tastatur aufm mac ist ja wohl um einiges komfortabler.

besonders angetan hat es mir dabei die "apfeltaste", tastenkombinationen wie

z.b. [apfel]+[c] & [apfel]+[x] + [apfel]+[v] sind um einiges besser zu erreichen

im shortcutalltag unter photoshop als alle pc-shortcuts mit [ctrl].

und jetzt habt euch wieder lieb.

----------

## sarahb523

He Leute hab euch wieder lieb  :Exclamation: 

Das Thema mac vs. pc bzw. lin vs. win war nich unbedingt das thema des threads. 

Hier mal meine kleine Zusammenfassung zum Thema:

Pixel Grafik: gimp, kolourpaint, krita (wenn es denn mal endlich fertig wird)

Vektor Grafik: karbon14, sodipodi, inkscape, OpenOffice

DTP: OpenOffice,Latex (Kile), Scribus

Flußdiagramme u.ä.: dia (mein absoluter Liebling für Diagramme  :Wink:  ), kivio

Damit kommt man eigentlich schon sehr weit. Mehr bietet eigentlich nur noch Photoshop.  Was mir persöhnlich noch fehlt sind filter wie Kai's Power Tools.

Um auch mal was zum mac zu sagen: in meinen mediengestaltungs-praktika mußte ich mit nem mac arbeiten. Ich war froh wenn der mal die 90 min's durchgehalten hat. Da es keinen reset schalter gab mußte ich immer den netzstecker entfernen um neu zu booten. Das sind meine Erfahrungen mit dem Mac.

----------

## plate

Was ist denn hier los? Prügeleien um Hardware?  :Shocked:  Aber sonst habt ihr schon noch alle Kaffeebecher im Regal, ja? Immerhin machen wir uns hier noch die Mühe, Verwarnungen auszusprechen, in Off the Wall hätten wir den Thread geschlossen und die IDs der beteiligten Clowns eingezogen. 

Ganz andere Frage: Weiß hier irgendjemand, was genau Inkscape von Sodipodi unterscheidet? Dass Inkscape von einer Handvoll SVG-Puristen in der Sodipodi-Entwicklergruppe vom Mutterschiff abgesprengt wurde, habe ich ja auch verstanden, aber ich sehe irgendwie keine Unterschiede, außer vielleicht beim Bildschirmlayout der Bedienknöpfe. Ich verliere allmählich wirklich die Übersicht, zumindest bei dem Vektorgrafikzeugs. Krita, Sketch --> Skencil, was gibt's denn noch alles?

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

also ich hatte sodipodi auch - und hab nur 1x kurz reingeschaut und weg 

mit scribus hatte ich eigentlich vom anfang an gleich ein gutes gefühl  :Smile: 

ich weiß auch nicht  -- ich glaub bedienmäßig sind sie ziemlich gleich...

es ist wie mit dem gimp - angeschaut - ähhh - und weg.

ciao

----------

## sarahb523

 *plate wrote:*   

>  Vektorgrafikzeugs. Krita, Sketch --> Skencil, was gibt's denn noch alles?

 

krita ist kein Vektor Grafik Tool.  krita vormals kimagshop vormals krayon ist ein tool wie gimp. Nur mit einer kde typischen gui.

Im unterschied zu allen momentanen kde pixel editoren bassiert es nicht auf QPixmap sondern auf ein Verfahren ähnlich dem "Micro Tile Approach". Genau dieses (bzw. ähnliche) Verfahren verwenden die profi progs (u.a. auch gimp).

Übrigends genau dieses Verfahren macht es schwerer einfach mal so ein grafik prog zu erstellen, allerdings muß ein pixel grafik tool darauf basieren, ansonsten ist's nur gebastel.

Wenn man die DEs mal einzeln betrachtet hält sich die Programmvielfallt in Grenzen. Unter Linux gibts momentan eigentlich nur gimp als benutzbares und komfortables Pixel Grafik tool. Kommen wird noch krita und wenn mosfet mal fertig wird kommt auch noch mospaint. Allerdings spielt jedes dieser Programme in einer anderen Liga, daher werden in nächster zukunft auch nicht viele Alternativen verfügbar sein. (Außer jemand zaubert was tolles aus dem hut  :Wink:  )

----------

## ralph

 *plate wrote:*   

> Was ist denn hier los? Prügeleien um Hardware?  Aber sonst habt ihr schon noch alle Kaffeebecher im Regal, ja? Immerhin machen wir uns hier noch die Mühe, Verwarnungen auszusprechen, in Off the Wall hätten wir den Thread geschlossen und die IDs der beteiligten Clowns eingezogen. 
> 
> 

 

Ich bitte darum.

Ich würde dann aber auch darum bitten, alle meine Beiträge zu löschen.

Danke.

----------

## amne

Das mit dem Löschen hat schon bei Lovechild nicht funktioniert. Und jetzt beruhigt euch bitte alle wieder, gebt euch gegenseitig das Schäufelchen zurück, baut die zerstörten Sandburgen wieder auf und schüttelt euch freundschaftlich die Hände.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## apache

Etwas zu Krita: Ich hab mir mal, weil mich die Screenshots auf kde-apps.org neugierig gemacht haben , aus dem Koffice-CVS Krita kompiliert, sieht recht gut aus, ist aber sicher noch viel zu tun.

----------

